# Upper Colorado Access



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Planning an upper C float on 10/9 if anyone want to run shuttle with us. Can't believe some ass vandalized the public access that we are so fortunate to have!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*Eagle County Sites*

State Bridge, Two Bridges, Dotsero Landing and Horse Creek (all Eagle County funded sites) are open. Please pack it in - pack it out while our BLM buddies are down and out.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-328-8698


----------

